# Uina Schlucht



## tom1ayb (3. September 2002)

Bin Ende September in NAuders für eine Woche würde gerne die Uina Schlucht fahren wer hat Tips schafft man das GAnze an einem Tag oder fährt man besser mit dem Auto zur Startstelle? Von wo fährt man die Tour am besten ? Bin für alle Tips dankbar, gerne auch an GPS Touren im Gebiet NAuders interessiert


----------



## Pan (3. September 2002)

Du fährst von Nauders über die Norbertshöhe oberhalb an Martina vorbei ins Inntal. Dann irgendwann links ins Val d´Uina, hoch durch die Gallerie, weiter zur Sesvennahütte runter Richtung Burgeis. Kurz vorher gehts links ab Richtung Reschensee/-Paß und zurück nach Nauders.

Sind aber rd. 90km/weit über 2000hm!!

"Riechende Wunde" hat die Tour anläßlich unseres Alpenurlaubs dieses Jahr mal zu Erkundungszwecken im Vorfeld abgeradelt - schick ihm mal ne Mail/PM. Er hilft Dir dann sicher gerne mit genaueren Daten.


Aber Val d´Uina kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen - grandios!!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (3. September 2002)

Hier noch ein Bild von der Uiana Schlucht vom August 2002 um Dich ein wenig "gluschtig" zu machen.  

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## pfälzer (4. September 2002)

hi,

wir waren im juli in nauders und haben vor dort aus die val d' uina an einem tag gemacht.
es waren 70 km und 2100hm.
wir sind nach der beschreibung von dieser seite (http://www.liebing.ch/bike/tirol/sesvenna.html) gefahren.dies hat völlig gereicht da man sich kaum verfahren kann.
aber anbei noch en paar bemerkungen/ergänzungen/abweichungen.

zum start der tour emfehle ich dir von nauders aus die strasse über die norbertshöhe zu nehmen bis du zum sportplatz bzw. dem restaurant 100 m weiter kommst. hier kommt der weg 9a von rechts und geht über die strasse und biegt auf der linken seiten in den wald ein. hier folge nun dem weg nr. 9a.
(folgt man direkt ab nauders dem 9a geht es direkt sausteil über wiesen. man ist kalt und muss voll keulen wie bescheuert. des is nit lustig.)
übrigens wird der 9,er dann später zu einem geilen weg der
achterbahnmässig über die norbertshöhe geht.
ich bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher ob es der 9'er  oder 9a war.
kann auch sein dass die beiden parellel liefen. ist aber kein problem wenn du so lange auf der strasse bleibt wie ich beschrieben habe, dann  siehst du ja ob es 9, 9a oder beide waren die von dort aus weitergehen. dann bleibst du einfach auf der beschilderten strecke. 

wir waren übrigens leider so blöd und sind ab Schlinig, entgegen der beschreibung, die strasse weiter abgefahren weil einer meiner kumpels am ende war. wir wollten uns den anstieg über Prämajur sparen. das ging aber voll daneben wir sind die strasse voll runtergerauscht bis ? (ortsname leider vergessen)
und mussten dann über den reschenpass die strasse wieder hoch. war zwar streckenmässig nicht länger aber eher ein paar höhenmeter mehr und einfach langweilig.
deshalb würde ich der streckenbeschreibung lieber weiter folgen. 


ansonsten viel spass, es  ist eine super tour.   
wenn du noch fragen hast kannst du dich gerne noch mal melden.

gruss
pfälzer


----------



## marco (4. September 2002)

HAAAAAAAAAALLLLTTTTT!!!!

Die tour unbedingt in die andere richtung fahren!
Die bin ich vor 2 wochen gefahren: gigantisch!

In dieser richtung kann man ab der sesvenna hütte fast alles fahren (auch die schlucht....). Andersherum ist der anstieg von Sur En eine ewigkeit und man würde die schönen trails bergauf nur teilweise fahren können.

Unbedingt auch den trail nach prämajör mitnehmen.

Sind insgesamt 2000 hm und 75 km, mit einer 1/2 stunde schieben unterhalb der sesvenna hütte auf steilen karrenweg


----------



## spOOky fish (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von marco _
> *HAAAAAAAAAALLLLTTTTT!!!!
> 
> Die tour unbedingt in die andere richtung fahren!
> ...



meinst du nicht die empfehlung die uina-schlucht zu fahren ist etwas fahrlässig? wenn jemand fahrtechisch nicht sehr versiert ist, kann man schon probleme bekommen. die absperrung ist oft nicht mehr vorhanden einige haben vielleicht probleme in die tiefe zu schauen.
sicher, umgekommen ist noch keiner und hans rey soll dort schon um die kurven gedriftet sein (vom hubi aus gefilmt).

sicherlich ist es vom fahrtechnichen anspruch  nicht besonders hoch angesiedelt, aber fahren würde _ich_ dort dennoch nicht.


----------



## marco (4. September 2002)

nicht nur (eventuell...ok) wegen der schlucht solltest du andersherum fahren: die trails vom schlinigjoch runter in richtung schlucht sind vieeeel besser wenn man sie bergab fährt!
Und auch die trails nach der schlucht.
Im gegenteil die abfahrt von der sesnvennahütte nach schlinig verläuft auf einem karrenweg/schotterweg. Nichts besonders also.

Ich kenne ein paar südtiroler, die die schlucht komplett runtergebrettert sind.....einer davon hat fast sein rad beim sturz in die schlucht geschmissen. Aber das kann euch der lorenz besser erzählen.


----------



## pfälzer (4. September 2002)

unbedingt nicht anderst herum fahren weil:

- die schlucht zu fahren wirklich gefährlich ist (und ich behaupte dass eh fast jeder schiebt, ausnahmen gibt es sicher)
- es sehr schade wäre einfach durchzufahren. wenn man langsam durchschiebt bekommt man es viel intensiever mit. das gleiche gilt für den weg zw. sur en und der schlucht. wenn ich da downhill durchblase verpasse ich echt was.
- der karrenweg der von der anderen seite geschoben werden  muss echt eklig ist (hinunter fahrbar)
- die norbertshöhe in richtung nauders über den mtb weg deutlich schwerer zu fahren ist (kompl. über strasse ist ja nicht so der hit)

zusammenfassend wird fast jeder durch die schlucht eh schieben (schon wegen der aussicht). wenn man anderst herum fährt schiebt man dann noch auf dem karrenweg zur hütte ca. 30 min und das kann man sich schenken. und man verpasst viele endrücke wenn man die schlucht von unten angeht (alleine schon wenn mal an der alm Uina Dadaint  rastet und sieht von dort die schluchtengalerie weiter ob).

ich habe auch lange darüber nachgedacht wie herum die tour zu fahren ist aber oben stehen die gründe weil wir dann die "standard richtung" gewählt haben.

pfälzer


----------



## marco (4. September 2002)

die strecke zur norbertshöhe ist bergauf überhaupt kein problem, dort verlief auch die transalp challenge dieses jahr.

Die schlucht bergab schieben ist sicherlich angenehmer als bergauf, die eindrücke kriegt man eh.

Das uina tal bergab ist lustiger als die strecke nach schlinig, den trails wegen, wie oft gesagt.

Und wenn man sieht was die transalpler, die kurz nach Sur En langsam den berg hochfahren, noch vor sich haben, ist man SEHR froh diese richtung gewählt zu haben!!!!

Auf jeden fall eine geile tour!


----------



## spOOky fish (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von pfälzer _
> *unbedingt nicht anderst herum fahren weil:
> 
> 
> ...



der karrenweg ist runterzu aber auch nicht der hit weil zwar für einen karrenweg richtig steil, aber recht kurz. und außerdem: standardrichtung kann jeder


----------



## pfälzer (4. September 2002)

hallo spOOky fish,

da haste was falsch verstanden.

"außerdem: standardrichtung kann jeder"

es geht nicht um können, es geht drum was es bringt.
aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden was ihm wichtig ist.

pfälzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (4. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von pfälzer _
> *hallo spOOky fish,
> 
> da haste was falsch verstanden.
> ...



smiley ()übersehen?


----------



## PrometheusBiker (4. September 2002)

Die Einheimischen fahren die Tour wie es Marco empfiehlt. 

Wir haben das auch gemacht - und es ist weitaus besser. 
Bin schon etwas älter und daher vielleicht auch etwas vorsichtig. Bin teilweise in der Schlucht  g e f a h r e n und habe teilweise g e s c h o b e n. Wo die Grenze ist merkt man selbst. 
Daran denken: die Tour besteht aus der ganzen Strecke und nicht nur aus der Schlucht. 
Sache ist an einem Tag machbar.

viel Spaß 
Prometheusbiker


----------



## RedOrbiter (4. September 2002)

Wir sind im vergangenen Monat den Pass von  Schlinig her hoch gefahren mit der nachfolgenden Uina- Schlucht und hinunter nach Sur En gefahren.

Hab mir danach auch die Frage gestellt ob es wohl die Richtige Seite war von oben in die Schlucht zu fahren. Ich muss dies mit 100% ja beantworten. 

Ich würde Dir also auch die Richtung empfehlen wie es Marco weiter oben empfiehlt.

Noch eine Anmerkung ob die Schlucht gefahren werden kann:
Dies ist Hunderprozentig JA. 

 AABBEERR!!!! 

Wem sein Leben lieb ist, der stosst lieber auch bergab. Beim runterstossen kann man die einmalige Schlucht voll auf sich wirken lassen.

Ich kann hier nur Marco nochmals zitieren:
"Die schlucht bergab schieben ist sicherlich angenehmer als bergauf"

Hier noch der Link von unsere Val d'Uina Tour: *
www.Trail.ch/tour/grischun/valduina.htm *

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## lorenzp (5. September 2002)

Nachdem ich die Runde auch von Süden nach Norden gefahren bin, kann die Tour in diese Richtung absolut empfehlen. Besonders wenn man den genialen Trail vom Watles herüber benützt, statt der langweiligen Auffahrt von Schlinig. Dann ist aber die Tour an einem Tag nicht mehr leicht machbar. 

Tourenbeschr. 
http://www.bike-board.de/bike/sesvenna/sesvenna_1.htm

Ob jemand in der Schlucht fahren will, muss jeder selber wissen. Die meisten werden wohl die 18j hinter sich haben.


----------



## dede (6. September 2002)

irgendwie versteh ich eure diskussion nur eingeschränkt. die tour ist von beiden seiten einfach genial, egal ob man jetzt die schlucht fährt oder schiebt ! außerdem gibt es da sicherlich noch ein paar weitere highlights (s. LorenzP !!!). wer die "umgekehrte" runde fährt, dem rate ich nicht auf der straße zur norbertshöhe raufzukurbeln sondern ab sclamischot (kleines nest auf der schweizer seite) auf einer nicht allzu steilen schotterpiste zur grenze hochfährt und auf kurzem trail bis zur fs auf der österr. seite, über die man zur norbertshöhe runterrollt (das war die strecke der heurigen transalp challenge).
in jedem fall: einfach die runde geniessen - egal in welche richtung !!!


----------



## Cellinski (22. August 2006)

Bin gestern die Runde Scuol - Reschenpass - Schlinigpass - Scuol gefahren und kann nicht ganz verstehen, warum Horden von Bikern (im Gegensatz zu mir) den Schlinigpass von Nord nach Sued ueberqueren.

- Im Aufstieg zum Schlinigpass von Sueden habe ich das Bike ganze 90hm geschoben (auf dem Karrenweg beim Wasserfall). Das sind keine 10 Minuten. Wer richtig Saft in den Beinen hat, faehrt dort auch hoch.

- Von Norden auf den Schlinigpass schiebt/traegt man mindestens 400hm. Ich habe ein Bike um damit zu fahren...

- Die Abfahrt vom Schlinigpass nach Sueden ist langweilig. Ab der Sesvenna-Huette geht es erst auf dem Karrenweg, danach sogar bald auf geteerter Strasse runter - langweilig!

- Im Gegensatz dazu ist die Abfahrt nach Norden etwas vom besten, was mir je unter die Raeder gekommen ist. Geniale Trails oben. Die Schlucht ist problemlos fast durchgehend fahrbar (2x absteigen im Tunnel, 1x ganz kurz schieben bei der Geroellhalde am Ende, noch einige Male an den groebsten Ecken mit den Fuessen zu Boden). Man braucht mE weder ein Bike Superhero noch Lebensmuede zu sein, um dort auf dem Rad zu bleiben. Danach wieder endlos geniale Trails. Selbst der unterste Teil auf dem Fahrweg macht noch viel Spass.

Ich werde demnaechst nochmals gehen, diesmal allerdings mit der etwas anstrengenderen "Anfahrt" ueber S-charl.

Gruss,

Cellinski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. August 2006)

Cellinski schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gestern die Runde Scuol - Reschenpass - Schlinigpass - Scuol gefahren und kann nicht ganz verstehen, warum Horden von Bikern (im Gegensatz zu mir) den Schlinigpass von Nord nach Sued ueberqueren.
> ...


Also ich denke, das liegt daran, dass sich diese Horden auf einem Alpencross befinden, der meistens von Nord nach Süd verläuft und dass die Süd-/Nordvariante nicht so ganz in die Route passt. 


			
				Cellinski schrieb:
			
		

> ... - Im Aufstieg zum Schlinigpass von Sueden habe ich das Bike ganze 90hm geschoben (auf dem Karrenweg beim Wasserfall). Das sind keine 10 Minuten. Wer richtig Saft in den Beinen hat, faehrt dort auch hoch.
> - *Von Norden auf den Schlinigpass schiebt/traegt man mindestens 400hm*. ......


Nur, wenn man nicht genug Saft in den Beinen hat. Bis zum Einstieg kann man sehr gut fahren, ab dem Einstieg dürften es unwesentlich mehr als 200hm sein. Und auf dem Pass ist eh (fast) alles fahrbar.  


			
				Cellinski schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ... - Im Gegensatz dazu ist die Abfahrt nach Norden etwas vom besten, was mir je unter die Raeder gekommen ist. *Geniale Trails oben*. ...


Sind das die Trails, die man auch von Nord nach Süd fahren kann?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Cellinski (22. August 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das die Trails, die man auch von Nord nach Süd fahren kann?


Dass die Schlucht selber nur 200hm sind, stimmt. Die Trails oben sind vermutlich mit genuegend Strom schon fahrbar. Ist halt ein bisschen verblocktes Gelaende, nicht ganz einfach und anstrengend. Macht in der Abfahrt sicher viel mehr Spass. Auf jeden Fall sind mir gestern vom Pass oben bis unter die Schlucht zahlreiche Biker schiebend entgegengekommen. Und das sind eben jene 400hm, von denen ich schrieb.

Gruss,

Cellinski


----------



## Arny (22. August 2006)

Gibt es eine Alternative von der Sesvennahütte nach Schleiß zu kommen? Wir wollen nicht die Straße fahren. Ist viel zu schade für die hart erarbeiteten Höhenmeter! Besteht die Möglichkeit über den Trail Nr. 8 - 8A zur Plantapatschhütte zu fahren und von dort unterhalb vom Skilift über den Trail nach Prämajur und dann nach Gaschitsch und dann nach Burgeis - Schleis??
Oder ist das in der Richtung nicht fahrbar? 
Gruß Arny


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2006)

Cellinski schrieb:
			
		

> - Die Abfahrt vom Schlinigpass nach Sueden ist langweilig. Ab der Sesvenna-Huette geht es erst auf dem Karrenweg, danach sogar bald auf geteerter Strasse runter - langweilig!



Wenn Du die Teerstraße fährst, bist Du selber schuld! Man kann bei der Säge zu einem superschönen Panoramaweg ausweichen, sanft bergab, Waldboden als Untergrund, über Kloster Marienberg nach Burgeis. Danach verschiedenen Möglichkeiten zum Reschenpass zu kommen. Von der Norbertshöhe tolle Trails nach Sclamischot! Auch in diese Richtung ist die Tour genial!   Auf dem Trail zum Schlinigpass braucht man halt nicht nur Kraft (so wie bei der schwarzen Wand), sondern auch etwas Geschick!

Aber diese Diskussion ist so sooo alt, die hat schon einen 5m langen Bart!


----------



## mountainbikerit (22. August 2006)

Liebe Bikekollegen.

Ich würde die Uinaschlucht Tour immer im Uhrzeigersinn fahren, also in das Schlinigtal reinfahren, ein kurzes Schiebestück von ca. 5 Minuten, und der Rest ist fahrbar.

Ob man durch die Schucht runterfährt, oder das Bike schiebt, auf jedem Fall ist runter Schieben besser als rauf, oder....

Und wer sich die Fahrt zumutet, der Trail ist breit genug, es darf hat nichts unvorbergesehenes passieren  

So wie du die Tour fährst haben wir Sie unter www.mountainbiker.it beschrieben, als Dreiländer Giro : Link

Matze
www.mountainbiker.it


----------



## Schwabe (22. August 2006)

Das sagt zum Thema fahren wohl alles oder ??


----------



## karstenr (23. August 2006)

Arny schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Alternative von der Sesvennahütte nach Schleiß zu kommen? Wir wollen nicht die Straße fahren. Ist viel zu schade für die hart erarbeiteten Höhenmeter! Besteht die Möglichkeit über den Trail Nr. 8 - 8A zur Plantapatschhütte zu fahren und von dort unterhalb vom Skilift über den Trail nach Prämajur und dann nach Gaschitsch und dann nach Burgeis - Schleis??
> Oder ist das in der Richtung nicht fahrbar?
> Gruß Arny


Ab der Sesvennahütte geht es am See erst ca. 50m HU bergauf (schieben), dann über einen Trail am Hang auf fast gleicher Höhe (Bild 1+2, Weg 8, 8a) an einer kleinen Steinhütte mit Schild (Bild 3) geht es runter (Bild 4). Am der Mittelstation vom Skigebiet Watles kommt man heraus. Dort geht ein Forstweg (Rodelbahn) in Kehren hinab zur Talstation. 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## on any sunday (23. August 2006)

Der Weg 8 bzw. 8a zur Plantapatschhütte ist auch in Richtung Süden gut machbar, soll aber angeblich inzwischen für zweirädrige Fortbewegung gesperrt sein; Verbotsschild ab Einstieg Seilbahn.

Wir sind die Tour über Nauders rechteröm gefahren: Ronda Val Uina

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## kurti (23. August 2006)

Die Sperrung für Bikes kann ich bestätigen. Direkt hinter der Plantapatschhütte am Einstieg zum Trail steht das Verbotsschild. Von der Sesvennahütte kommend ist mir aber keins aufgefallen. War aber auch wirklich stark neblig. Der Weg ist auf jeden Fall ganz gut fahrbar. Und danach gehts auf Forstwegen schön hinab. Auch die Wege über Pfaffensee sind zu empfehlen.
Uina würde ich von Sesvenna aus machen. Schöner Trail, dann schön schieben und dann schön laufen lassen. Spitze.
Grüße, Olli


----------



## Masberg (11. September 2006)

Letztes Jahr bin ich auf meiner Transalp durch die Uina gefahren -> Logisch von Nord nach Süd.
Nun möchte ich mir das Erlebnis im Uhrzeigersinn von Nauders aus gönnen. Habe allerdings ein wenig Respekt eine "Zweitagestour" als Tagestour zu fahren, wobei dies eher auf mangelnden Glauben an die eigenen Fähigkeiten zurück zu führen ist. Dennoch. Wer hat Tipps, wo man auf der Tour zwischen Nauders und Sesvenna "Zeit  bzw. Höhenmeter rausfahren" kann, indem man den einen nicht so geilen Trail durch Straßenfahrt ersetzt. Ab Schleis/Prämajur bzw. Schlinig gibt's ja vermutlich keine Alternativen... Eine andere Überlegung ist z.B. am Ende in Abhängigkeit von den Kraftreserven die Norbertshöhe auf der Straße zu nehmen. Oder wird das im Vergleich zum Pra Vegl / Pflanzgarten nichts bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (11. September 2006)

hi masberg,

die tour in einem tag ist gar nicht so schlimm. absolut machbar. wenn ich allerdings verkürzen müßte, würde ich mir überlegen nach der uina schlucht noch den letzten trail bis ganz hinab ins tal mitzunehmen und dann unten angekommen, in den psotbus zu steigen. es gibt einen, der sogar bis nauders durchfährt soweit ich weiß - andernfalls musst du in st. martina umsteigen.


----------



## karstenr (11. September 2006)

Sicher kann man über die Straße hoch zur Norbertshöhe Zeit sparen (haben wir auch schon gemacht). Wenn man gegen 14/14:30Uhr schon in Sur En ist kann man noch einen interessanteren Rückweg wählen: über Pass da Costainas (2251m). Dies ist jedoch noch einmal um einiges mehr. Beschreibungen von beiden Teilen auf meiner Homepage unter MTB  Ortler 
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Masberg (12. September 2006)

karstenr schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man gegen 14/14:30Uhr schon in Sur En ist kann man noch einen interessanteren Rückweg wählen: über Pass da Costainas (2251m). Dies ist jedoch noch einmal um einiges mehr.



Hi Karsten,

hatte deine Homepage bereits bei meinen Recherchen entdeckt...Kompliment! Aber ich glaube, du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich bin eher auf der Suche nach Verkürzungen. 2700 HM und 107 Km geht genau in's Gegenteil -> Wahnsinnger!!!!

Andererseits möchte ich den Vorschlag von PowderJo nur im Notfall aufgreifen und den Bus nur dann nehmen, wenn's nicht anders geht. 
Die mir bislang angenehmste Strecke habe ich beim Offroad only (Michael) gefunden, wobei ich 70KM auf 2100 HM als Maximum für die Tour ansehe, denn ich will ja auch noch die Landschaft genießen.

Okay. Wer ein Roadbook oder schlicht eine Wegbeschreibung für den Abschnitt Reschensee - Sesvenna hat, welche die "einfache" Variante darstellt, der möge mir doch bitte den Tipp geben.

Masberg


----------



## karstenr (12. September 2006)

@ Masberg
Schon richtig die lange Variante ist mit Ausgangspunkt Nauders sehr ungünstig. Die kürzere Variante ist aber auch auf meiner Homepage und die Variante mit dem Trail 8A über das Skigebiet (wie bei Offroad only) haben wir im August gemacht. Diese Tour habe ich leider noch nicht beschrieben. Hole ich noch nach, wenn ich mal nicht auf den MTB sitze und etwas Zeit finde.  
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Carsten (12. September 2006)

Ich kann mich Marcos Empfehlung nur anschließen. Ich habe die Uinia schon in beiden Richtungen gemacht und runter ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Variante. Und wer verlangt denn, das mann alles fährt? Schieben geht immer und das ist in der Uina hoch wie runter gleich gefährlich oder ungefährlich.


----------



## Kranked_V (12. September 2006)

ja,auf jeden fall runter fahren (schieben) war letzte woche mit meiner holden dort...bin das erste drittel gefahren...nachdem sie mir auflösung der lebenspartnerschaft gedroht hat wenn ich weiter fahre...hab ichs gelassen...  ganz zu fahren wäre sicherlich aus techn. sicht nicht das problem...aber der psych. effekt...beim blick nach links kann schon schocken!! 
auf jeden fall n hammer-erlebnis...schiebend wie fahrend...
--------------
greetz


----------



## BELLI (26. September 2006)

Ich werde mich mal outen - aber vielleicht hilfts auch den anderen.

Mein persönlicher Bericht vom 22.09:
Der Trail von der Plantapatschhütte zur Sesvennahütte ist beidseitig für Biker gesperrt. Es ist zwar sehr schön da oben, aber für Wochenend-Radler wie mich auch nicht einfach zu fahren (<50%). Dafür habe ich mir die hm gespart, indem ich mit dem Sessellift zum Watles hoch bin. Runter bin ich über Schlining.
Am nächsten Tag habe ich von der anderen Seite die Stichtour in die Uina gamacht. Hoch und runter bis zur Almhütte finde ich es sehr schön - blödsinnigerweise habe ich mein Bike dann auch durch die Schlucht hoch und runter geschoben. Hoch muss man stellenweise tragen - runter geht's ohne Anstrengung. Da ich aber nicht ganz schwindelfrei bin, war hoch angenehmer. Mein Tip für eine Stichtour, wenn man nicht so sicher ist - Bike unbedingt vorher lagern, dann hat man die Hände frei und kann immer an der Wand lang...

Mich würde vor allem interessieren, wie man die Runde (Vinschgau, Uina, Scuol, S-charl, Ofenpass) mit dem Postbus auf zwei Tage aufteilen kann.

Ciao BELLI


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. September 2006)

WOfür brauchst Du den Postbus? Du kansst am 1. Tag von Scoul-Scarl-Pass da Costainas-Lü-St. Maria, am 2. Tag Sta. Maria-Schlienig-Val D´Uina-Scoul. Das sollte in 2 Tagen eigentlich recht bequem gehen, dürften ca. 1500 bzw. 1300hm sein. Ofenpass lohnt nicht, wenn Du nicht Ri. Lago di Livigno bzw. Lago di Cancano willst (Pso del Gallo bzw. Val Mora). Das wäre dann halt ein 3. Tag. Da hilft Dir aber der Postbus nicht. Du müsstest dann in Martina starten, das Val d Uina auslassen, und nach dem Val Mora zum Reschenpass nach Nauders kurbeln, dort in den Postbus und nach Martina runter. Das kann man dann aber auch mit dem Radl! Das dürfte dann aber auch viel zu weit werden, da die Runde über Pso del Gallo und Val Mora recht anstrengend ist und auch relativ viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt wg. hohem Trailanteil


----------



## BELLI (27. September 2006)

Ja - ist mir klar, dass man hüben oder drüben oder auf der S-Hütte nächtigen kann. Mein Quartier wäre aber in Scuol. Ich war letztes Wochenende auf Stippvisite in der Gegend und habe einige Busse mit Radständer gesehen. Da ich alleine mit PKW unterwegs war, konnte ich nur Stichtouren fahren.

Mich interessiert generell die Mitnahmemöglich mit dem Postbus in dieser Region (Engadin, Münstertal, Vinschgau, Reschen), da ich eine Tourkombination für eine Gruppe plane, von denen nicht alle - alles fahren werden. Der Familienanhang z.B. wäre ebenso stationär in Scuol untergebracht, da dort die Infrastruktur mehr anbietet (Schlechtwetter etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamikater (27. September 2006)

> Der Trail von der Plantapatschhütte zur Sesvennahütte ist beidseitig für Biker gesperrt.


Du meinst sicher den Weg 8a. Den bin ich im Frühsommer von der Plantapatsch- zur Sesvenna-Hütte gefahren. Mir wäre kein Verbotsschild aufgefallen. Bis auf wenige Stellen ist der Trail gut fahrbar, nur hatte es zu der Zeit als ich dort war, noch einige Schneefelder, über die man schieben mußte. Aber landschaftlich allererste Sahne


----------



## BELLI (27. September 2006)

Ein Verbotsschild ist jetzt (Sep 2006) auf beiden Seiten - viele Wanderer haben mich auch darauf hingewiesen, obwohl ich jedesmal auf die Seite getreten bin - so ist es halt. Die Landschaft ist Klasse.


----------



## lagobiker (27. September 2006)

BELLI schrieb:


> . . . .Mich interessiert generell die Mitnahmemöglich mit dem Postbus in dieser Region (Engadin, Münstertal, Vinschgau, Reschen),


Die Linienbusse im Engadin nehmen bis 5 Fahrräder mit, die hängt der Fahrer hinten dran in ein Gestell. Reservieren geht nicht, kostet 6 Franken 50 pro Rad. Genaue Fahrpläne findest Du unter postbus.ch oder unter engadinbus.ch.
Du kannst übrigens ab/bis Mals fahren.

Im Vinschgau nehmen die Busse auch Räder mit (1 Euro 50 pro Rad) die muss man selbst unten rein legen - bisweilen bisschen stressig. Platz ist begrenzt, manchmal nur 2 Räder, es empfiehlt sich, das Vorderrad rauszunehmen. Auch alle Fahrpläne im Internet.

So kommt man z.B. mühelos aufs Stilfserjoch und kann von da oben aus paar supergute Touren fahren (Goldseetrail, Forcola, Lago Fraele + Livigno, Pso Gallo) - aber erst wieder ab Sommerfahrplan 2007 . . .

LB


----------



## BELLI (27. September 2006)

Ja danke - genau das wollte ich wissen. Mühelos von oben nach unten 

Gruss BELLI


----------



## Masberg (28. September 2006)

@BELLI
Outen ist immer gut...
Wie handhaben die es denn mit dem Biketransport im Sessellift? Auf der Homepage von www.watles.net ist hierzu leider gar nix zu finden...nicht einmal dass die es überhaupt anbieten.

wenn der 8a für Biker gesperrt ist, bleibt dann nur der Weg über Schlining?


----------



## BELLI (28. September 2006)

Primär verdient der Sessellift mit dem Transport Geld. Das geht problemlos. Einfach hoch mit Bike kosten ein paar erträgliche Euro. Entweder nimmste das Bike irgendwie in die Hand oder es kommt in die Kiste. Wohin du oben lang fährst, erzählst Du ja niemanden. Theoretisch ist ja die Abfahrt über die Schlittenbahn=Schotterweg oder den 4er Richtung Haider See oder sonstwohin auch möglich.
Die offizielle Antwort der Watles AG auf meine eMail bzgl des 9er lautete: _"Sie können diesen Weg aber trotzdem benützen, da passiert Ihnen nichts, Sie müssen lediglich auf Fußgänger Rücksicht nehmen, da dieser Weg ziemlich schmal ist."_. So wird das wohl auch für den 8a gesehen.
Das Personal an der Bergstation meinte lediglich _"nicht gut - Wandersteig - ausgesetzt - nur 50% fahrbar"_ , da ich aber schon mal dort war, bin ich schiebenderweise hineingewandert ... und hab mich später auf den Bock gesetzt. Etwa 20 Wanderer unterwegs habe ich stets ausschweifend mit ein paar netten Worten den Vortritt gelassen, den Rest der Strecke war ich alleine.

Das Schild bei der Sesvenna Hütte ( das ich ja erst bei meiner Ankunft dort sah  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (28. September 2006)

Tach, war gerade letzte Woch bei Kaiserwetter von Nauders aus über Pfaffenseen, Plantapatschhütte, Sesvennahütte, Uinaschlucht unterwegs.

Hier ein kleiner Bericht: http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=241342

Gruß Jens


----------



## Bikebear (29. September 2006)

Ähm, noch eine kurze anmerkung zum Thema "fahren" in der Uina Schlucht:
Also dies ist eindeutig ein WANDERweg, und wenn wir nicht möchten, dass die Schlucht gänzlich für Biker gesperrt wird, sollten wir das auch respektieren.

Zumal ja inzwischen auf beiden Seiten Schilder angebracht sind die zum "stossen" des Bikes auffordern.

Ich bin die Uinaschlucht bereits vor 2 Jahren gefahren, und da war bereits von der Nordseite kurz nach Uina Dadaint ein Verbotsschild angebracht.

Wie auch immer, die Schlucht ist eindrucksvoll, egal von welcher Seite!


----------



## Mr. Hide (29. September 2006)

Bikebear schrieb:


> Ähm, noch eine kurze anmerkung zum Thema "fahren" in der Uina Schlucht:
> Also dies ist eindeutig ein WANDERweg, und wenn wir nicht möchten, dass die Schlucht gänzlich für Biker gesperrt wird, sollten wir das auch respektieren.




Wir haben auch die Schluicht runter geschoben um a) den Ausblick zu geniessen und b) auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

Aber Fahren an sich ist schon erlaubt, da ja auf dem Schild ganz unten steht: Gute Fahrt im ....

Hier das Schild am Anfang:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Oktober 2006)

Mr. Hide schrieb:


> Aber Fahren an sich ist schon erlaubt, da ja auf dem Schild ganz unten steht: Gute Fahrt im ....
> 
> IMG]




Das ist nicht richtig! Wo dieses Schild ist, darf man zwar noch fahren, aber am Eingang der Schlucht (also ca. 1km später) ist der Weg mit Steinen versperrt und nochmal ein Schild auf dem steht, dass man ab hier das Bike stoßen muss. 
Aber ist egal, ich habe sowieso noch niemanden fahren sehen. Sobald man Gegenverkehr hat, müsste man ja ohnehin absteigen.


----------



## Sanz (2. Oktober 2006)

Das ist eine schöne Alternative! Bin ich mit meiner Frau vor zwei Wochen gefahren! Start und Ziel war abweichend zum Bericht Burgeis. Man braucht nur an der schwarzen Wand und in der Schlucht schieben, hält sich also in Grenzen. Den Pass da Costainas, den wir schon bei tief stehender Sonne gefahren sind war noch einmal ein Highlight. Am Schlinigpass und nach den engen Stellen in der Schlucht kann man in beschriebener Richtung mehr fahren . Bei gutem Wetter und frühem Start ist dies eine Tagestour

Andre



karstenr schrieb:


> Sicher kann man über die Straße hoch zur Norbertshöhe Zeit sparen (haben wir auch schon gemacht). Wenn man gegen 14/14:30Uhr schon in Sur En ist kann man noch einen interessanteren Rückweg wählen: über Pass da Costainas (2251m). Dies ist jedoch noch einmal um einiges mehr. Beschreibungen von beiden Teilen auf meiner Homepage unter MTB  Ortler
> Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## mountainbikerit (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Biker,


----------



## Wern (3. Oktober 2006)

Hier ist ein Foto vom 8a Weg. Von der Sesvennahütte in Richtung Plantapatsch. 




Absolut schöner Trail immer leicht auf und ab. Aber leider gesperrt. In der Swiss Singletrail Map ist er trotzdem drin.


----------



## kamikater (3. Oktober 2006)

> Aber leider gesperrt.



Weiß jemand, seit wann der 8a gesperrt ist? Oder vielleicht nur in der Haupt-Wanderzeit im Sommer  Ich war Ende Mai d.J. dort und da war definitiv kein Sperrschild (wär ihn wahrscheinlich trotzdem gefahren


----------



## Fetz (3. Oktober 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig! Wo dieses Schild ist, darf man zwar noch fahren, aber am Eingang der Schlucht (also ca. 1km später) ist der Weg mit Steinen versperrt und nochmal ein Schild auf dem steht, dass man ab hier das Bike stoßen muss.


Dieses hier:





kamikater schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, seit wann der 8a gesperrt ist? Oder vielleicht nur in der Haupt-Wanderzeit im Sommer  Ich war Ende Mai d.J. dort und da war definitiv kein Sperrschild (wär ihn wahrscheinlich trotzdem gefahren


Ende Juli 2005 war der 8a gesperrt. Das Schild stand unmittelbar hinter der Plantapatschhütte.


----------



## Spargel (3. Oktober 2006)

Hm, da wäre ich mir aber nicht so sicher, daß das ein Fahrverbotsschild ist. Es ist eher ein Hinweisschild das zur Vorsicht mahnt (stehendes Dreieck - im Gegensatz zu den mW auch in der Schweiz runden Verbotszeichen). Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. 

Und obwohl ich bei hoher Exposition auch bei schmalen aber gut fahrbaren Wegen ziemlich schnell kneife, schaut mir diese Stelle da selbst für mich noch fahrbar aus, zumindest wenn die Stufe vor dem Biker nicht zu hoch ist, da kann das Bild täuschen. Wenn es dagegen neben gut einem Meter breiten Weg senkrecht runter geht, sollte es für mich schon eine Autobahn sein. Und eine Autobahn ist es da runter ja angeblich nicht; bisher führten meine Transalps immer links oder rechts vorbei, kann also nur nach meinem Eindruck veröffentlichter Fotos schreiben.

ciao Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BELLI (4. Oktober 2006)

Autobahn ?


----------



## kamikater (5. Oktober 2006)

Also, ich muss ehrlich sagen, die Diskussion, ob die Uina-Schlucht fahrbar ist oder nicht, ist voll daneben. Rein theoretisch halte ich die Schlucht bis auf wenige Stelle für fahrbar, obwohl ich nicht so der Fahrtechnikfreak bin. Aber: Ein noch so kleiner Fahrfehler wird hier nicht verziehen! Und den psychologischen Effekt, dass es einige zig-Meter senkrecht runter geht auch nicht. Außerdem würde man sich beim fahren der herrlichen Ausblicke berauben, die die Schlucht bietet. Und zum Fotografieren bleibt man eh dauernd stehen


----------

